# Windows 10 tomorrow :>



## And (Jun 28, 2015)

Free upgrade? Fuck ya!

Let's see what this supposed final installment to the Windows legacy will round out to be.

I'm just hoping it isn't Microsoft's method of jumping into that *fucking bullshit* pay-to-play scheme that has made playing games on smartphones practically redundant.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 29, 2015)

Euh..
Mate, the free download is on the 29th *July*. :s


----------



## And (Jun 29, 2015)

Son of a - who the fuck picked the names for these damn calendars anyways? I get screwed by that every freaking year. 4 letters, both start with 'Ju-...' 

"Yeah man, goona be a kickass concert, tickets at the door, no problem!"
"So, still heading out to the concert tomorrow?"
"What concert?"
"...the one on the 15th"
"That was June, man..."
"FUCK"

It should be June, and then Zigzwag or something that is impossible to get mixed up... :/


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm looking forward to having other people test Win10 for me.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 29, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm looking forward to having other people test Win10 for me.



Same here. The first downloadable version will prolly kill a few PCs or at least come with a batch of unwelcome bugs. Better wait mid-August to get it.


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 29, 2015)

Currently use Build 10130 and it's pretty stable, so if you can't wait until July --> http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/preview-iso


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 29, 2015)

There's a pattern here. 

>Windows XP was great
>Windows Vista was awful
>Windows 7 was excellent
>Windows 8 was awful
>Windows 8.1 was "eh"

Therefore, Windows 10 will suck.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 29, 2015)

Would windows 7 apps be compatible at all?


----------



## Willow (Jun 29, 2015)

Artillery Spam said:


> There's a pattern here.
> 
> >Windows XP was great
> >Windows Vista was awful
> ...


I actually like Windows 8 :/


----------



## Inpw (Jun 29, 2015)

never upgrade OS unless the first service pack is released.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 29, 2015)

fuck that trash im still using 7 lol  allways will till they go back to the way shit used to be im on 7 for life


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 29, 2015)

*Cough* DirectX 12 *cough*


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 29, 2015)

Windows can perform a blowjob on my wee-wee

(I had other terms in mind, heh)


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 29, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Windows can perform a blowjob on my wee-wee  (I had other terms in mind, heh)


 http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/real-sex-virtual-reality-oculus-rift-tenga  yes it can


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 29, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/real-sex-virtual-reality-oculus-rift-tenga  yes it can



I ain't touching that link with a 10ft pole...


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 29, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> I ain't touching that link with a 10ft pole...


  most choose the blue pill


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2015)

Artillery Spam said:


> There's a pattern here.
> 
> >Windows XP was great
> >Windows Vista was awful
> ...



If you're going to cite 8 and 8.1 separately, shouldn't you cite XP's SP2 and/or SP3 separately too?

Unless of course it breaks the pattern. lol.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 2, 2015)

So... anyone tried Win10 yet?



Artillery Spam said:


> There's a pattern here.
> 
> >Windows XP was great
> >Windows Vista was awful
> ...


Wait, why did they skip number 9?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 2, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> So... anyone tried Win10 yet?
> 
> Wait, why did they skip number 9?



Some have tried the preview versions and so far feedback seems to be mostly positive.
Why did they skip 9? Probably to distance themselves from 8 as much as possible 

Also, I see Windows 8 and 8.1 as the same OS, so I think the pattern is still valid :3 After Windows 8 Windows 10 NEEDS to be good. Not because of any kind of cycle,, but because Microsoft can't really afford two duds in a row. The image of a brand is more important than ever, and the Windows brand isn't just the PC OS anymore. If 10 fails all products related to 10 will most likely fail as well.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 12, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Some have tried the preview versions and so far feedback seems to be mostly positive.
> Why did they skip 9? Probably to distance themselves from 8 as much as possible
> 
> Also, I see Windows 8 and 8.1 as the same OS, so I think the pattern is still valid :3 After Windows 8 Windows 10 NEEDS to be good. Not because of any kind of cycle,, but because Microsoft can't really afford two duds in a row. The image of a brand is more important than ever, and the Windows brand isn't just the PC OS anymore. If 10 fails all products related to 10 will most likely fail as well.



I've got the Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview and I've got to say... I'm very impressed! I've had Windows 98, Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8-8.1, and now this preview. They've actually done an amazing job so far!

For those who are Xbox One users will also be pleased as well.

The reason why they skipped nine was because 7, 8, 9.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 12, 2015)

You know what would sell me Windows 10?
If this enormously bloated beast of an OS was finally capable of preventing applications from stealing focus.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 12, 2015)

Still not convince of win 10.

If they don't want it to be crap, they just have to do a good job ! If they remember how to do that?


----------



## Jeroscope (Jul 13, 2015)

Look guys, Windows 10 has been out in public beta for about a while now. At this point, the bugs have been pretty well ironed out. I've already reserved my free upgrade for July.

And for the pay-to-play BS... Windows 10 has clarified that if you have Windows 7 or 8 (even pirated copies) of any kind, the download will be free until a year after it's release. Anyone who has downloaded it before then will NEVER have to pay.


----------



## ADF (Jul 31, 2015)

So, thoughts on Windows 10 apparently being a privacy nightmare?


----------



## ADF (Jul 31, 2015)

I heard it has a built keylogger and retains pretty much everything you type, including passwords.


----------



## ADF (Jul 31, 2015)

shteev said:


> Again, toggleable.



So I've heard, a friend posted a rather large guide on how to turn off all that stuff.



> Time for a public service announcement. I've been using Windows 10 since launch yesterday, and I'll tell you no that the default Win 10 installation has serious privacy concerns.
> 
> Large portions of the operating system utilise tracking and reporting 'features' for Microsoft to both improve the system, and force advertising down your throat.
> 
> ...



However I still regard it as a concern, as Microsoft are intentionally creating vulnerabilities in their operating system which puts us all at greater risk. The problem with putting back doors in your security to make it easier for you to spy on people, is you make it easier for others to hijacking those systems and get in as well.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2015)

I still use XP and I'll still use it until I get a new computer. Then I will use 7 :v


----------

